# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Kuchh tou log kahenge !!

## sikandar107

*Kuchh tou log kahenge, logon ka kaam hai kehna
Chhodo bekar ki baaton mein kaheen, beet na jaaye raina
Kuchh tou log kahenge ;

Kuchh reet(System) jagat(duniya) ki aisi hai
har eik subah ki sham huyee
Tu kaun hai, tera naam hai kya, Sita bhi yahan badnaam huyee
Fir kyun sansaar ki baaton mein, bheeg gaye tere naina
Kuchh tou log kahenge ;

Humko jo taane dete hain, hum khoye hain rangraleeyon mein
Hum ne bhi unko chhup chhup ke aate dekha, inn galiyoh mein
Ye sach hai jhoothi baat nahin, tum bolo ye sach hai na
Kuchh tou log kahenge, logon ka kaam hai kehna
Chhodo bekar ki baaton mein kaheen, beet na jaaye raina
Kuchh tou log kahenge !!*

----------


## Tulip

Great song, I love it. And very well sung too. Thanks Sikandar =)

----------

